# I need to change my name



## CantSitStill

I got a reply back when I asked to change my name by elie the moderator asking what name I would like but it did not give me anywhere to respond back to her. I need help getting my real name off.


----------



## CantSitStill

I want CSS back ad my name, im not sure whhst i did wrong


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband

I love beagles said:


> I got a reply back when I asked to change my name by elie the moderator asking what name I would like but it did not give me anywhere to respond back to her. I need help getting my real name off.


@EleGirl assistance please.


----------



## CantSitStill

I love beagles said:


> I got a reply back when I asked to change my name by elie the moderator asking what name I would like but it did not give me anywhere to respond back to her. I need help getting my real name off.


It says my cookies aren't on


----------



## EleGirl

I love beagles said:


> I got a reply back when I asked to change my name by elie the moderator asking what name I would like but it did not give me anywhere to respond back to her. I need help getting my real name off.


You sent me 2 PMs. On this new forum software PMs are called "Conversations".

The way you reply back to a PM (or conversation) is to click on the "Reply" button at the bottom of my message to you.


----------



## EleGirl

I love beagles said:


> I want CSS back ad my name, im not sure whhst i did wrong


What do you mean when you say "I want CSS back"? What is CSS?


----------



## Blondilocks

EleGirl said:


> What do you mean when you say "I want CSS back"? What is CSS?


@CantSitStill


----------



## CantSitStill

EleGirl said:


> What do you mean when you say "I want CSS back"? What is CSS?


Sorry about this confusion. My husband is Calvin from the ups and downs. He tried to set up an account for me and used my real name so you just helped me so now I have my I love beagles name but. I Was CSS years ago and Calvin is my husband.


Blondilocks said:


> @CantSitStill


Yes thats me


----------



## CantSitStill

Im struggling witj this new set up tho Hubby is in bed. I don't know why i keep getting things sayimg my cookies are deleted when I look for Calvin's posts it said he hasn't posted since 2019


----------



## CantSitStill

I love beagles said:


> I want CSS back ad my name, im not sure whhst i did wrong


How can I find Calvin. It says he hasn't made any posts. Under follow ups and downs the last post from him was in 2013 and said css created it. Im still lost


----------



## EleGirl

I think you already found Calvin's thread. But here's the link just in case: the ups and downs | Page 747 | Talk About Marriage


----------



## Wolfman1968

OK, I thought the OP meant he wanted to change his real life name.

Reminds me of the old joke. A man goes to court to have his name legally changed. The judge asks him, "Well, what is your name?" The man replies, "Steve Bastard". The judge replies, "Well, I can certainly see why you want to change that. What do you want to change it to?" The man replied, "Fred Bastard."


----------

